

Personal info for 300K exposed in FLA college hack - tomrod
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/10/personal-info-for-300k-exposed-in-fla-college-hack-already-50-identity-theft-cases/

======
rorrr
> _The data was stolen from a shared folder on the college's main file server,
> and it contained social security numbers and dates of birth for over 200,000
> Florida students from across the state who had applied for scholarships_

Somebody should be fired over this.

~~~
tomrod
State uni? We'll see. Firings are hard there.

